# Electric Bike Recommendations or Advice



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all we were quite impressed with the electric bikes on show at the NEC last year and have been leaning toward buying one. 

My company has just wheeled out (excuse pun) the "Bike to Work Scheme" 2011. I'm quite surprised at the savings to be made (NI and Tax contributions) and payments spread over a year 8O 

So I open up to you my learned members, anyone have any advice or recommendations for models, OH would prefer a fold up! Any dealer or manufacturer (if bought direct) would need to be a member of the scheme.

Stewart


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.folding-bikes.net/asbikes/

Good, reasonably priced bikes and excellent after sales support and service.

Dave :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Try this site I did before buying an electric bike some years ago. The site is full of info road test ect on lots of different bikes

www.atob.org.uk

Wobby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll second AS Bikes. Peter is a wonderful gent to do business with.
Gerry


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

They ran a scheme where I work last year.

I toyed with creating the ultimate folding electric bike by buying a Brompton using the scheme saving and adding a nano conversion from these people:

http://www.electricwheel.co.uk/

But the conversion is £750 on top of the discounted/tax saving Brompton price...

... didn't do it.

Would have been a nice idea, though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have two 20 inch folding electric bikes Powacycle
very pleased with them Weight 20 kg+battery, pedelec +throttle 20-30 mile range on assisted pedal (not that Ill be checking that out in one go!!!)

I've heard via MHF very good reports on AS bikes and their replacement batteries are a good price too Looking at their website their return policy is good too

In the end we just bought local so can return with it should anything go wrong. Wherever you buy check the return policy if something goes wrong. Some I noticed cost £50 to return the bike.
Aldra


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

AS bikes don't do cycletowork scheme which is a shame I asked as our place is doing it as well. Had a go on one from Halfords yesterday it was too big and heavy and I had underwear older than the assistant who I must day was crap!

Might pop along to next show and buy one from AS bikes cos I like them the best. 

Greenie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And do the undies still fit, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Try Ezee from Onbike, speaking from experience they are great bikes(have 3 different ones)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Love my AS bike.
Used it recently at Peterborough, it got about 3 hours use and the battery was still showing a full charge when I was packing to go home.

I'm amazed at how trustfull Peter at AS bikes is - he just hands you a demonstrator and tells you to go off and play with it! 

His daughter is also v good at customer relations.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

One leg yes!

Other leg gets draughty.

Greenie. :lol:


----------

